# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Te hiqet nenforumi "Çeshtja kombetare"

## ilia spiro

> Shqipëria etnike; ëndrra e vërtetë e shqiptarit të vërtetë. Në këtë forum diskutohet vetëm mbi çështjen tonë kombëtare, rrugët që duhet të ndjekim për realizimin e kësaj ëndrre shekullore.


Nisur nga zhvillimet e rrezikshme te viteve te fundit, nga perhapja e prirjeve nacionaliste nder shqiptaret, nga aktivizimi i forcave ekstremiste qe kane dale si "kerpudhat pas shiut", gje qe ka shtuar urrejtjen nder shqiptaret dhe  rrezikon tolerancen fetare, ..., te kritikuara ashper gjithmone dhe nga faktori nderkombetar edhe kohet e fundit, dhe me qellim final ruajtjen e paqes, propozoj:
-Heqjen si titull te nenforumit "Çeshtja kombetare", se bashku me sqarimin e bashkimit etnik si "enderr" nder shqiptaret,...pasi as ka qene dhe as ekziston ndonje enderr e  tille nder shqiptaret,..eshte nje ender mashtruese....
Nacionalizmi dhe rracizmi jane prirjet me te rrezikshme dhe pjellin vetem lufte,...ato shfrytezohen nga anonimet, per te futur shqiptaret ne nje spirale te rrezikshme, qe i largon perfundimisht nga evropa dhe bota e qyteteruar, ..
Ne kete forum behen thirrje te hapura per lufte te armatosur me qellim rivendikimet territoriale,..e te tjera cmenduri prej mendjesh te semura dhe po infektojne njerezit e shendetshem...kudo ne Shqiperi...
Jam per lirine absolute te shprehjes dhe keto me siper mund t`i shprehe kushdo ne lirine e tij..
Por eshte absolutisht e gabuar, qe administratoret e forumit te nxisin dhe stimulojne te tilla prirje tek njerezit e kulturuar dhe paqesore,,,,,,

----------


## Albo

Shqetesimi yt eshte me vend por kerkesa tende eshte e gabuar. Forumi i ceshtjes sone kombetare nuk mund te hiqet nga forumi shqiptar pasi eshte pjese e misionit te forumit shqiptar. Ajo ku ti ke te drejte ishte formulimi i gabuar i pershkrimit te forumit, i cili u korrigjua. Po te lexosh Misionin e Forumit shqiptar, bashkimi kombetar eshte pjese e ketij misioni, por ai nuk merr formen as te bashkime "trojesh" dhe as "bashkime shtetesh", por merret me bashkimin e vetedijes shqiptare tek shqiptaret si njerez. "Shqiptare te bashkuar per nje Shqiperi te bashkuar!" ka qene dhe vazhdon te jete motoja e forumit shqiptar.

Misioni i Forumit Shqiptar
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...rumit-Shqiptar

Albo

----------

